# Changing Planer Blades



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

If you're changing the blades on your thickness planer and one of the blade holder screws happens to drop past the exposed blade through the planer, it seems to me like it would be a good idea NOT to lunge after it with your hand to try and grab the falling screw.

And, in a COMPLETELY UNRELATED topic, it seems to me like a good idea to have a first aid kit in your shop that includes bandages - say perhaps sized to fit your thumb - and antibacterial cream.

Just sayin'.



Gary


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ouch! Hope the cut (s) weren't too bad.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

Cuts? Whatever are you saying? 

No, not too bad. Two tissues and one bandage. I managed to not bleed on the planer, which was good, too. Thanks.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not bleeding on equipment (or projects!) is a plus. Glad it wasn't too bad.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

If i dont bleed on a project I assume i did something wrong. Same thing when I used to wrench on cars. If i wasnt bleeding when i was done i better recheck my work.


----------

